# 0% morphology and pregnancy question



## LeggoMyMeggo

Ok the quick story is we have been trying for over 2 years and recently found out that my husband has 0% morphology( non of his sperm look "normal") he has plenty of them and fair motility though. 
Our chances of conceiving naturally are like 2%! YIKES! Despite this news, we are very strong and I give thanks to the Lord for that! If we didn't believe in Him we would have given up all hope by now. 
My husband has had dreams of our baby and we are both positive we will have of our own....plus any we adopt :) 
We have had a very difficult but rewarding job serving and living at a Children's Home for 2.5 years. We loved it but were constantly tired and stressed and emotionally drained! Everybody close to us has been saying we will get pregnant as soon as we leave the Children's Home. We finally are leaving with heavy hearts but it is all part of God's plan and we are moving to Ohio to work in a church. The job will be much less stressful and give us some time to recover emotionally. Well this is our last week at the Home and I am having some interesting signs and symptoms going on! 
For the first time EVER I am 1-2 days from my period and my breast DO NOT hurt. They always throb for 2 full weeks prior to period. Also, I have been wet with clear cervical mucus since around ovulation time. For the last 3 days I have had pain on my left side near ovary only for 1 minute at a time close to bed time. I have had some nausea but that is actually normal for me because I have IBS. I haven't been able to eat as much as I normally do either this week. sudden headaches on and off too and my TMJ is flaring up! Could just be the stress and I didn't even ovulate or MAYBE I AM ACTUALLY PREGNANT! 
Anyone have any input on my symptoms or on male factor infertility? 
Anyone get pregnant naturally or with IVF after low or 0% morphology!? 
THANKS TO YOU ALL!


----------



## Bradpittswife

No idea on your symptoms but I have my fingers crossed for you! As the doc says it only takes one! xx


----------



## Moorebetter

GL!!!! Any news?


----------



## LeggoMyMeggo

No news yet! I tested early and got a negative. I am not sure where I am at in my cycle though because the calendar I was using to track my periods was on my iPhone and all the info got deleted on accident :( I DO know though that I am anywhere from day 28 to day 30 of my cycle. I just can't remember exactly. My cycles vary from 28 days to 33 days! So if i don't get my period in the next 5 days, I will test again. Thankfully I am busy with packing up our house for the big move so I won't have time to be over obsessing this month like I usual do. This morning I woke up and breast felt the slightest bit tender to the touch...well it kind of started last night I guess. It is so slight that I am not even sure it is really even tender. Slightest burn in nipples as well. Not sure what that means, but I do know that I ALWAYS have sensitive breast 1-2 weeks prior to period and I am now about on my expected day of period with no flow, no spotting, and breast have slightest tenderness for the first time this month!


----------



## LeggoMyMeggo

I am trying to update all my post even the really old ones. I realizes how much I hate runnng across a thread were the person never mentioned how things turned out. So I am making sure I dont do that to people. I didn't turn up pregnant...I am going on almost 3 years of ttcing.


----------



## BStier88

Sorry to hear that you havent gotten your BFP _YET_

I was wondering did the doctor recommend anything for the low morphology? When my DH had his semen analysis done they found that he had less than 2% normal morphology. The doctor said that we can still get preg but it will make it a bit more difficult. She gave him some antibiotics to see if he just had an infection or something. He has to go in for testing in a month or so to see what it looks like now but if there is anything else he can do he def wants to.

Thank you for sharing your story. I am sorry that you havent been blessed with your own bundle of joy yet but I am sure that your time will come.


----------



## Snowglobe21

Hi BStier. Are you guys considering IVF? Basically, if you can manage to get morph to 3-4%, you have a decent shot at natural conception. I posted information of studies I have read on the SA MORPHOLOGY: POST YOUR RESULTS HERE thread.


----------



## BStier88

Thanks I will look at that! We are going to see how the next semen analysis goes we are praying that the morphology will increase. We have def talked about IVF and it is something we would be willing to do to have children but we will try naturally for a at least a few more months.


----------



## Andreaivonne

I realize this is and old thread and i'm a bit new to these types of forums. However, i'm going through precisely the exact situation. We've been ttc for about 2 years now and a recent sperm analysis for my husband told us he had 0 percent morphology. He's going back in again for a second analysis but i wondered if the original poster who shared a similar experience was able to conceive afterall? Or if you tried IVF which we've been pretty much told is our only option. Im nervous and afraid. We would only be able to afford one go at IVF and question whether I should explore a more certain option like adoption or donor sperm. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## ShabbyShic

I too am curious if the original poster was able to get pregnant. My husband came back with 2 months of SA with 1% morphology. We have had 7 very early chemical pregnancy. One unmedicated iui (nothing) and one medicated iui bfp which turned into our 7th chemical. He quit caffiene, stopped taking hot showers, and is taking an array of vitamins. We are anxiously waiting to test again after 3 months to see if his numbers changed. I'll keep you posted. But hoping for some other ladies who have success stories with low or 0 morph!


----------



## Aline_D

I just got my hubby results back and we also got a 1% morfology. My doctors said we need to proceed with a insemination otherwise we won't get pregnant! I'm kind of freaking out! I've been reading online about it but there is so many different ideas of what to do! Anybody with successful ending of getting pregnant doing it at home? Any suggestion??


----------



## LeggoMyMeggo

Hey ladies. I am the original poster on this from 2011. I just saw a couple of you asked about me this year and wanted to update. We still have not been able to conceive in our own for 6.5 years. Everytime we thought we might do IVF something in life got in the way. However, we decided to become foster parents 2 years ago and adopted our now 23month old son after fostering him from 2weeks to 13months. we also have a 5 mo old foster son we are starting the adoption process on. 
Let me just tell you all that I couldn't never have imagined how much love and joy would come from fostering and adopting. the sever emotional pain I used to feel on a daily basis is gone because of my sweet boys God has given my husband and I through foster and adoption. 
I recently posted a new thread because i actually am having some strange spotting since 7dpo and am now late on my period by about a day. Tested yesterday but BFN. Of course I am hoping I am pregnant, but I am at peace if I am not. I will be testing again Monday.


----------



## Jessicahide

What a fantastic update xxxxx good stuff xx


----------

